# LFL - LegalFund Limited



## System (7 July 2010)

LegalFund was formed to pursue litigation funding in Australia, on a national basis, and to acquire the Sydney-based law firm DC Legal and its existing litigation matters, initiated by its predecessor Dennis & Co Solicitors. LegalFund will operate primarily as a litigation funding business and will provide direct legal services through its own separate law firm. 

http://www.legalfund.com.au


----------

